# sucralfate



## Matty (Nov 20, 2007)

hi everyone, i'm new here. I was dx in 07 with hiatus hernia and was givin losec to take. The last year having a bit of heartburn, so he changed to periet. It's kinda of gotten worse, chest pain, like heaviness, tightness around ribs, belching with sour taste, extreme flatulence, but don't know if that one is because of my colitis. So today, my dr said to take the periet with sucralfate. Has anyone tried this and does it work. Mydr. said it's okay to take with my colitis.


----------

